# problem with recovery management on packard bell



## Pebel0 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a packard bell easynote LJ65-DT-100uk which I bought with windows vista installed. I installed windows 7 a few months ago. The laptop completely failed yesterday and when I start it up, I get the packard bell recovery management screen. I tried restoring operating system and retaining users data. It went through the process and said restore complete, press ok to restart,which I did, but the recovery management screen came back up. I then tried to restore it with the recovery disks and again it said the process had completed, but the same thing happened again when I clicked ok to restart. I just can't get past the recovery management screen. Cheers for any help you would be able to provide.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Recovery discs? HDD has no recovery partition? Try pressing on F11 as soon as your Packard Bell logo splash during power ON and see if it gives you restore/recovery option too.


----------



## Pebel0 (Jun 6, 2010)

the disks are back up disks i made when i got the laptop. I tried them because the laptop can't restore itself from the HDD. There is a partition but may I be having problems because I installed windows 7 and the patition on the drive is vista? Pressing f11 brings up the same packard bell recovery management screen as before


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Pebel0 said:


> the disks are back up disks i made when i got the laptop. I tried them because the laptop can't restore itself from the HDD. There is a partition but may I be having problems because I installed windows 7 and the patition on the drive is vista? Pressing f11 brings up the same packard bell recovery management screen as before


I am sorry but I still do not understand what the problem is... If you just need to recover and F11 works why not go with it then upgrade to Win7? I say this because I do not think your back up discs work so assuming they 'really' are not working as expected and are no good to use now, I think your options are to go via Vista (F11) or reinstall/repair install Win7 using the installation DVD.


----------



## Pebel0 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, have done that and everythings working ok, just thought I could restore it straight off the HDD so as not to lose any programs/photos etc.


----------

